# JD L Series mail message



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I sent the following questions to JD Customer Communications.

1) What guage steel is used on the Frame of an L 130 

2) Is this frame guage the same on all L 100 Series

3) Last question is related to longivity of the machine. I have seen dealers quote that the mower will only last 5 years, I have seen dealers say that an LT and LX will last 30% to 33% longer. Is there any information on this?

========================
RESPONSE:

Thank you for contacting our Web site. All of the L100 Series Tractors use 12 gauge steel on the frame. There is not any information to verify the lifetime expectancy for the L, LT and LX series.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I just wanted to say that I have noticed a major difference between GW and this site. I have an L-130 and it seemed like if you mentioned that you had any of the L series on the other site you got lambasted quick. Folks would crawl out of the woodwork just to slam the machine, JD, your heritage and last but not least your mother.  I did not mind a difference of opinion but leave it at that, they would act like you needed to take the machine to the dump immediately and you deserved to lose the money. I am embellishing a little but it was not fun in any way. I did not mean to try and start a slugfest on one of the other posts it was meant as tongue and cheek at the other site!!! Sorry if I put it wrong. I love my L-130 and for my money it is worth it. I do understand it is not a garden tractor and will not hold up to serious ground engaging activity. I do think it is a good overall product that I would recommend to someone who is looking for a tractor.

eace:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was thinking the slamfest would continue on this, but mostly I posted it for other L owners and also to present facts.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Not a SLAM... Just a Correction....*

By my standards, the "L" doesn't *HAVE* a frame... It has a FloorPan, as do Murrey, MTD, Craftsman (maybe some) CC's, and a few others. 

That's not a dig.... Many fine tractors have Pan instead of Frame construction (including some of the Simplicity's), but for them to tell you it has a frame is inaccurate. I've crawled under several, and THERE AIN"T NO FRAME!!!.... 

*It's a PAN.................*


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it is good to question quality, it is a fairly new product, including the Scott’s days. I was looking at the X series on the Deere site yesterday and they want like $7000 or up for one of those beauties. My local JD dealer has a 2210 with FEL, box blade, brush hog, and JD green and yellow tandem axle Big Tex trailer for just over $12,000. I personally don’t think that $4000 for the lx or other is worth the money for what you get. It is almost the same as the L series and costs more. I think they even have the same transmission. I would recommend to ANYONE looking for a new lawn tractor to shop around and see what feature you just have to have and can afford. If it is the X595 4wd…great. I can just see it out on someone’s ¼ acre, but if they can afford it and enjoy it, more power to them, it’s there money! 

:usa:


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

You guys are way too serious. Stewart, if you think you were being slammed at "the other place" for owning an "L", you suffer from extreme exfoliation. 

Anyone who owns an "L" series John Deere is obviously extremely wise and should be congratulated for their good taste. 

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHA

By the way, that was the equivelant of dropping a live hand gernade into your cozy little foxhole.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I remember discussing this at the other site. It appears that there is a uni-body on top of a frame. The brouchures show just the frame and the frame looks like all the rest of the frames out there. Then it appears that the uni-body is welded on to it. And yes, I have gotten under mine a few times too... specifically looked at this per the other discussion.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It has a frame*

TG don't know what hes talking about:smiles: He just likes to stir you up a bit and let you simmer wait that my crawfish stew:smiles: :lmao: :lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy_
> *By my standards, the "L" doesn't HAVE a frame... It has a FloorPan, as do Murrey, MTD, Craftsman (maybe some) CC's, and a few others.*


If you think Craftsman has a floor pan, you'd better stop by your local Sears, get down on one knee and have a peek at the*FRAME*. It's a rail frame that was formerly bolted together but as evidenced on my GT5000, it's now welded.:duh:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Not to belittle the L-Series, but they have a different transaxle than the LX, which has a more rugged transmission. The L has the same tranny as the LT, but there is enough difference in each series to justify the price points, IMHO. For most grass cutting uses, the L should hold up fine.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes, L and LT, buth have the Tuff Tork K46. The LX is different.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

The L series doesn't have paint. They rub the metal with Spinach until it shines in a color similar to JD Green. 

It's all to save money! :clown: 

-Deere


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The question you have to ask on this debate is the fact that the L and Lt series tractor are so close to each other that what would JD do to justify making the LT when the L easily outsold the LT in its first year. I not trying to start a pi$$ing contest but I do kind of wonder for the $300-500 difference in the tractors why would anyone want to pay that much extra when you can get a L with a larger deck (L-120 and L-130) and twin cylinder engines. To do a similar job, mowing the grass. I do realize that the LT has a tighter turing radius and the fact the steering column is fully supported by the design of the bulkhead but I have yet to see the bulkhead on any of the other brands fail so it is really a question on what the Lt has over the L. Oh yea I remember that the Lt has bearings instead of bushing that the L has (I have rarely seen an bushing fail in normal use) and the LT has greasable spindles.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,
I have seen a steering wheel bracket fail on a similar setup as the L. It was on my AYP lawn tractor. I had to make a bracket to support the steering wheel column as the original design broke. The steering wheel column was flopping back and forth. That's one of the reasons I would be willing to pay the price difference for the LT. As for as more hp, my 12.5 hp Kawasaki 112L has plenty of power, doesn't even bog down in thick grass. I'm sure 23 hp is great, but do you really need it? I also, like the more sturdier frame on the LT. Again, I think the L is a fine machine, but I can see the cost difference in the L and the LT.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I can always count on wheely for good insight on most issues 
Like I said I like my machine and am going to stick with it. This is the JD side of the site and opinions are good.

:usa:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess what I am getting at is the fact that the LT series is seeming to be left out by JD. Most folks are going to look at both and the L-series is going to get the sale due to the fact that most look at what the L has a larger smoother engine in the 120 and 130, a larger deck and the fact the price point is lower. After all is said and done the l-series is a fine medium priced tractor. I have a L-120 and it has been a great mower with over 71 hours this first season. The LT series has become a bit of a orphan because and this my opinion it has not been effectively marketed by JD as well as the L series. My next door neighbor was having a lot of problems from his old STX38 with god only knows how many hours on it, when one day he was walking the fence line between our properties and I had my L-120 out when he started to ask me a bunch questions on my tractor and I let him try out my tractor. I recommended the LT series to him and he ask me why and I responded the facts to him. He looked at both at the dealer and bought a L-110. He could not justify the price difference when all he does a acre of grass.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm glad you're pleased with your L120. I'm sure it will last you a reasonable long time. As far as the LT being overlooked, my dealer moves not only the L, but the LT and the LX. If I was in a market for a new mower, I would first look at the LX, and then the LT. I don't think I'm alone, but I do believe the L will sell a lot of tractors.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

One of the other threads talks about JD doing away with the LT next year. I really didn't check out the LT when I got the 130. Price was a big factor when we were shopping. I chose JD because of their name and quality that was implied with that name. I started looking at features and liked what I saw. I looked at the Cub's and they were more expensive and I didn't like the features as much as the Deere. 

We have 2.5 acres and I thought the more horsepower the better since part of the property is not mowed every week. But I guess that will open a whole new thread itself so let her rip!!!
:hand: 

Once I get that back part leveled out and good grass in I will look into a ZTR. Much faster to mow and will save a lot of time. I will keep the 130 so we can both mow the kingdom!!! :money: eace:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

L series are quite good for the usual yard work--my L120 does very well -- wheely boy is from chagrin falls? isn't that where Rocky and Bullwinkle lived ? do they drive a simplicity too?


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Funny*

I have been following the "Great L series" debate on the other site and now on this one. Very amusing.

When I read about comparisons of the L series to the LT series and how much more robust the LT's are I am reminded of a similar debate a few years ago on GW.

At that time the LT series just came out and there were heated debates on how light duty these machines were. A poster who went by the handle of Oldfixer (supposedly a JD mechanic) really hated the LTs and said they were not true Deeres. Said the LX should really be considered the entry-level JD. I wonder what he would now think about the new L series!


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Put the electric clutch PTO engage, hour meter, v-twin, larger wheels, cruise control on the LT series and not raise the price, I think the LT's stand far and above the L's. 

If the frame thickness is all you get, I'm not able to make that big leap from L to LT in my purchase decision. I feel like I lose a lot on the way up.

Of course, I haven't gotten down to buying yet, mostly shopping and lurking. I can't wait to see what comes out in the spring.

-Deere


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere,
I agree when you put the L against the LT on paper only, then the L would come out ahead. The bigger rear tires, the bigger engine, the electric PTO, etc. are big selling points. Most people are wooed by the bigger engines and the other points mentioned. That's where Sears and MTD tried to persuade buyers. But, in case of the L and LT, it is when you compare them side by side, sitting on them, looking them over physically, putting them thru their paces, that's where you real see the differences. I looked them both over on paper, and I admit, the is a lot to like about the L's, but, at my dealer, when I compare them side by side, I would definitely go with the LT, hands down. You, and a few others, disagree, and that's okay. To each their own.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Dear Mr. Isenberg:

Thank you for contacting our Web site. The frame of the LT and LX is 12 Gauge Steel.

If we can be of further assistance, please call the Customer Communications Center at 1-800-537-8233. Our Center is open 8:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. ET, Monday - Friday and 9:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m. ET, Saturday.

Thank you,
Sheila-Customer Communications


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It is not just the John deere sales person saying that the LT SERIES has a 33% thicker frame then the L series and that the LX series has a 30% heavier frame then the LT.Meaning the LX frame is 63% thicker then the L series.Then saying the LT series has a 40% longer life then the L series and the LX series has a 43% longer life then the LT meaning the LX has a 83% longer life then the L series.

If you visit your John deere dealer and pick up the Brocure named L,LT,LTR,LX series that shows a LT 160 on the front cover and turn to page 3 you will see that John deere saids this in this brocure.

Do I believe it? No. It seems exagerated however the differances are there if you look.I think no one argues the fact that the LX is heavier built then the LT and that the L is lighter then the LT.If they can not see the differance there kidding there self.

Is this a slam to the L series?No I feel there well worth the money in there price range.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Now I am hearing that the LT series is going to larger sized wheels, a larger engine and various improvements for 2004. I just think that all the hype is just that hype. The great thing about JD is the post sales service and the dealers. John Deere years ago earned the name and the respect they have today and I do not think anyone can disagree with that.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm happy with my LT150. I originally took an interest in the model after observing my neighbor's LT155. He had good luck with his for a couple of years. Considering the crap shoot it is to buy anything new, I crossed my fingers and toes and bought a similiar model. The 15 hp Kohler single has plenty of power for the 38 " deck. I seldom notice the govenor kicking in. In the end, the user, and parts availability are the biggest determining factors in how long the unit will last before being scrapped no matter what brand, model, price range or level of rigidity it is. 

Mark


----------

